# My Perspective of Favre's Decision



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

As most of you know, it's complete hysteria in Packer nation and a lot of fans are pizzed and some understand.

I don't know why, but I felt compelled to write the following...

Mike

*A Fan's Perspective on Favre's Decision *

March 4th, 2008 is a date many will remember the time and place when told of the news of Brett Favre's decision to retire. Sitting at my desk at Altus Air Force Base in Oklahoma, I received a phone call from my wife about the news. My immediate reactions were much like many other Packer fans: shock, disbelief, disappointment, paranoia, and many more. However, further reflection brought an unlikely feeling of understanding.

For many fans, understanding is not a feeling they possess at this moment. After coming within a few plays of reaching the Super Bowl and a roster loaded with young talent, I don't blame them for not understanding why Favre is walking away from the game we love to watch him play. Contrary, others may find it easy to understand his decision to retire because of his accomplishments, age, family situation, or other reasons.

Leading up to his announcement, from the outside Favre's decision to play or retire looked like a no-brainer. As previously mentioned, the team and Favre enjoyed great success in 2007 and 2008 looked to be as promising. However, after reflecting further on the situation, I truly understand how Favre felt trying to make this decision.

Over the past year, I suffered a stroke at the age of 27 and experienced the near-death of my father only two days later. Further, due to my stroke the Air Force recommended a discharge after 10 years of service and most recently underwent surgery to close the hole in my heart that contributed to my stroke. I don't share these experiences in hopes of gaining your pity, rather I share them to provide a background for a decision I now face.

Although recommended for discharge due to health concerns, I can appeal the decision in an attempt to remain in the Air Force. Both my doctors and lawyer feel I have a great chance to return to duty because of my full recovery and ability to meet physical and mental requirements. I can also accept the discharge recommendation and begin a new chapter in life with my family. So I am now faced with the decision to appeal or move on. To a degree, I face a life-altering change much like Favre.

Obviously, Favre loves the game and he knows he can still compete at a high level. Don't forget football is all he's done since a child and knows no other occupation or lifestyle. His career allowed him to forge friendships that will never be forgotten. Football brought so much opportunity into his life and that of his family's. His decision to leave the game is gut-wrenching because it's his comfort zone and he's great at it. Further, his dedication to remain at the top has taken its toll mentally. I too know the anguish of making this decision.

The Air Force does for me what football does for Brett Favre. I bled Air Force blue for the past ten years and given my best no matter the situation. I met people and been places that leave an ever-lasting impact on my life. I cannot tally the number of opportunities the Air Force presented to my family. I left for basic training 30 days after graduating high school; hence I've known no other occupation or lifestyle. I love the Air Force and it's become a huge comfort zone and one I'm apprehensive to walk away from. To be presented the opportunity to now pursue a new life outside of the military is intimidating, yet appealing.

I too feel the mental grind of my profession. The uncertainty of where you'll be in a few years and what you'll be doing is stressful at times. To be truly dedicated to serve, you must perform at a high-level. To do so, it takes time, effort, patience, and much more. Favre also spends quite a bit of time away from his family as I have the past years. So I understand how Favre feels at this moment and leading up to his decision.

There are days I feel like I need to stay in to finish what I began and other days I feel like walking away to enjoy a new life with my family. I literally change my mind each day. For outsiders, my decision seems like a no-brainer&#8230;all depending on which side of the fence they're on. However, I still have not come to a decision. There are sleepless nights, dozens of phone calls to friends, and family discussions all in the quest for a decision to be made. In reality, just like Favre, it's ultimately my decision. Regardless which way I go, my friends and family will support the decision. But there will be others who think I made the wrong decision because they only are on the outside looking in.

I can only imagine Favre experienced much the same I do. I'm faced with a timeline, much like Favre and it only adds to the anxiety of the finality of the decision. When faced with making the choice, he went with what was in his heart at the moment.

I don't presume to know the intricacies of Favre's decision, but I do understand some of the factors he's faced throughout this process. He's made the decision to retire, but please don't hold it against him if his desire to return to the game brings him back. I too wonder if the burning fire inside me to serve will arise again if I do choose to accept my discharge. All I know is until you're faced with such a decision, please try to understand why people make the decisions they do.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Good words.

Some of our friends who are diehard Cheeseheads are glad to see him retire. He had a very good year so is going out on a high note (minus that last pass) and he is in pretty much one piece.

Good luck with your decision...not easy.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Mike,

I enjoyed your words, but you forgot to mention that he has a few million($$$$$) reasons to not feel too bad as he retires!!!! :wink:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

djleye said:


> Mike,
> 
> I enjoyed your words, but you forgot to mention that he has a few million($$$$$) reasons to not feel too bad as he retires!!!! :wink:


Oh, I thought about it, but in the big picture this isn't a money decision for me either. If it was, it would be a no-brainer to stay in. Pay is good and benefits even better!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nicely written Mike.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Good read Taddy and nicely thought out. :beer:

"You can't really understand another person's experience until you've walked a mile in their shoes."


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Mike, I hope you can come up with a decision (along with your family) that will be the right decision for your life, and something you can move on from knowing that it was right. Good Luck.

Ok, on to Favre. While I loved watching him play, I think it was time. He had a good year. He showed he could still play as well as most of the QBs in the game, but I could just tell, he didn't have the mental aspect going on. Especially in that last game. I think I said it on here right after the game. He just didn't look like he wanted to be out there during that last game. Every time they showed him on the sidelines or even on the field, he just looked like he didn't want to be out there. I think that was his age showing in him. Yes, I am sure it was miserable to be out there in that cold, but the younger guys were still able to perform even though it was miserable cold.

...And now, bring on Rodgers, and lets see what he can do with this team.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks guys.

Gaddy...I too am excited for ARod. Look at this excerpt from an article of the Journal Sentinel...Favre continued to fade later in season. Maybe a combination of physical and mental fatigue???



> As well as Favre played in the first 11 games last season, when his passer rating was 101.5, the continuance of a disturbing trend was forthcoming.
> 
> In 2007, Favre's passer rating in the final seven games was 82.1. In 2006, the rating was 81.3 in the first nine games and 61.0 in the last seven. In 2005, it was 93.1 in the first six, 58.0 in the last 10.
> 
> Extreme cold or not, Favre had been fading in the late stages of three straight seasons. Given Favre's age, it was a terrible harbinger of what undoubtedly was to come.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Ok, any one else watch the clip of Favre speaking at his press conference. I think he left for the right reason. He knew he just didn't have, enough left in him emotionally to devote 100 percent of himself to the game any more.

Also, I couldn't help but to think while watching him, what an incredibly lucky man to have been able to spend 17 years doing something that he loved and enjoyed that much. I mean here he is holding back the tears nd trying not to cry like a baby because he is leaving, when most men (imo) don't get to have a career that they enjoy like that.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

gaddyshooter said:


> I mean here he is holding back the tears nd trying not to cry like a baby


You may have spoken a little too soon, but fairly enough they are some hard fought and worthy tears.


----------

